# Places to go



## pikeangler (Feb 12, 2007)

Great site. I just found it so I have a question for you guys in ND. I have been an avid pike fisherman for the past 20 years. I recently sold my walleye fishing boat because I just didn't use it enough. I've heard the ND has some tremondouse pike fishing locations but I'm not exactly sure where to try and/or who to talk to. I release all fish no matter what size and only fish pike. I have spent most of my recent pike fishing adventures in the BWCA. I've have fished in the wabay SD area and had good luck there. We caught lots of fish and 2 over 15 pounds. I'm interested in trying ND somewhere this spring but not sure where and when. Thanks for any help. I'd possibly trade a fishing trip to the BWCA or Red Lake.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Devils Lake


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

DL for sure...Lake Sakakawea does have some good pik'n from shore in the spring but from what I hear the past few years have not been as good since the water is low. Other wise just about any lake here in ND has pike in it. Things like how many and how big though are another stroy. :beer:


----------

